# Teal report....?



## tradhunter98 (Aug 16, 2014)

I have seen a few around..you guys seeing any numbers?


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 16, 2014)

one AH AH AH twooo AH AH AH  three AH AH AH three teal


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 16, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> one AH AH AH twooo AH AH AH  three AH AH AH three teal



Your not right...


----------



## RB8782 (Aug 16, 2014)

it really doesnt matter if you see them right now or not. the teal you shoot around here will be here one day and gone the next.


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 16, 2014)

ya i saw a few the other day scouting a lake for a big gator but not counting on seeing them again


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 16, 2014)

RB8782 said:


> it really doesnt matter if you see them right now or not. the teal you shoot around here will be here one day and gone the next.



You got that right..just wondering if any have started to come down.


----------



## mossygoat (Aug 16, 2014)

I did a little cyber scouting, I found allot of teal on google!


----------



## BobSacamano (Aug 16, 2014)

There's another guy that saw 3 wood ducks this morning scouting. Y'all should get together


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 16, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> There's another guy that saw 3 wood ducks this morning scouting. Y'all should get together



Bob you're a hard man.


----------



## BobSacamano (Aug 16, 2014)

No. Not hard. Just trying to make the world a better place.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 16, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Your not right...



Whats the fun in it if you can't have a laugh.. As for the teal I haven't even bothered looking there isn't really a point. Here one min gone the next


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 16, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Whats the fun in it if you can't have a laugh.. As for the teal I haven't even bothered looking there isn't really a point. Here one min gone the next


That's why I always like reading your post. And yeah same here.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 17, 2014)

Spent the morning running the Savannah River North of I 95. All I saw was two dolphins 20 miles up river from the ocean and two small gators.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Aug 17, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> one AH AH AH twooo AH AH AH  three AH AH AH three teal



hahahah!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 17, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Spent the morning running the Savannah River North of I 95. All I saw was two dolphins 20 miles up river from the ocean and two small gators.



Learn something new everyday... I had no idea dolphins would travel upriver like that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Learn something new everyday... I had no idea dolphins would travel upriver like that.





So will bull sharks. They`ve been seen in the Apalachicola River around and above Wewahitchka.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 17, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> So will bull sharks. They`ve been seen in the Apalachicola River around and above Wewahitchka.



Yea I knew ******arks did and I don't really know why I haven't figured well if they do dolphins do.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 17, 2014)

Where I was it is still tidal


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 17, 2014)

I should have said north and west of the I95 bridge


----------



## wray912 (Aug 18, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Learn something new everyday... I had no idea dolphins would travel upriver like that.



we used to catfish Santee Cooper and would see alot of porpoises in the lock and dam and a few in the lower lake


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bull sharks have been caught as far up the Mississippi River as st.lewis Missouri.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 19, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Bull sharks have been caught as far up the Mississippi River as st.lewis Missouri.



You been watching too much shark week......


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 19, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> You been watching too much shark week......



Ha I don't have any kind of dish at my house..but I did read that on the internet so it has to be true.


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm scouting right now. Where were those teal?


----------



## skeeter1 (Aug 19, 2014)

That's why I wait till marsh hen season to hit the creek at least there's some kinda action I bring my poles and a bucket of mud minnows to


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Aug 20, 2014)

I think I'm gonna go walk around a little today with the fishing pole see what I see catch what I catch but mostly just get a feel for the area


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> So will bull sharks. They`ve been seen in the Apalachicola River around and above Wewahitchka.



at the right time of year you will catch baby bull sharks just below savanah bluff lock and dam (augusta)... or so i have heard.


----------



## fowl player (Aug 20, 2014)

saw 100 teal in my swamp making the funniest whistling noise. cant wait teal season opens.


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Sep 9, 2014)

Not asking for spots just wanting to know if any numbers they are here in numbers. Time to start looking a little harder this week.


----------



## gsppurist (Sep 14, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> So will bull sharks. They`ve been seen in the Apalachicola River around and above Wewahitchka.



Ive seen crabs at Itchininmipantsa creek.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Sep 14, 2014)

Killer elite sounds like your in my stomping grounds....


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 14, 2014)

You probably know me and don't even know it


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 15, 2014)

We need summer ducks added to our early season!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 15, 2014)

mudducker said:


> we need summer ducks added to our early season!



x10x10


----------

